# Bearded or Non-Bearded Silkie?



## blblanchard

We picked up some new chicks today! Among them were some silkies. They are one day old. Can you tell me if they are bearded or non-bearded?


----------



## Reinerchick

blblanchard said:


> We picked up some new chicks today! Among them were some silkies. They are one day old. Can you tell me if they are bearded or non-bearded?


There adorable! Where did you get them from??


----------



## blblanchard

Reinerchick said:


> There adorable! Where did you get them from??


From a breeder a couple hours from where I live. We also got a lemon cuckoo orpington and a blue copper and splash copper marans.


----------



## Reinerchick

blblanchard said:


> From a breeder a couple hours from where I live. We also got a lemon cuckoo orpington and a blue copper and splash copper marans.


Did you happen to see the parents? And the people didn't tell you if they were bearded or not??


----------



## blblanchard

I didn't see the parents and I didn't ask. I'm happy either way, so it didn't really matter. I'm just curious.


----------



## Reinerchick

blblanchard said:


> I didn't see the parents and I didn't ask. I'm happy either way, so it didn't really matter. I'm just curious.


Ya, there adorable either way! And I don't think you will be able to tell until they really start feathering.


----------



## blblanchard

Reinerchick said:


> Ya, there adorable either way! And I don't think you will be able to tell until they really start feathering.


Oh, okay! Thanks!


----------



## Reinerchick

blblanchard said:


> Oh, okay! Thanks!


No problem, hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## fuzziebutt

You did notice that it had a small chip out of the beak, and a crack in the beak, too, didn't you? Not too much to worry about, the crack runs across the front of the beak, but keep an eye out. But what a cutie!!!


----------



## blblanchard

fuzziebutt said:


> You did notice that it had a small chip out of the beak, and a crack in the beak, too, didn't you? Not too much to worry about, the crack runs across the front of the beak, but keep an eye out. But what a cutie!!!


Yes, I noticed. Thanks.


----------



## expertnewbie

How old. Looks non bearded to me.


----------



## blblanchard

camocatfish53 said:


> How old. Looks non bearded to me.


They're one day old in the photos.


----------



## expertnewbie

You shoulde beable to tell by a bout 5 days.


----------



## blblanchard

Okay! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## blblanchard

5 days old


----------

